# Thank you Aloha Acres & The Hutchinsons



## Crabtree Farm (Jan 23, 2009)

A huge thank you to Aloha Acres for allowing me to obtain Half Pint's Brandy, she is a shetland hackney cross (Hot to Trot Farms Half Pint x Center Fold's Final Chapter). Looking forward to getting her ready to show this year.She may be an older and wiser mare, but should be an excellent teacher for me! She is 1/2 sister to my first shetland Jubilation's Toodles.

Anyone looking for some very well bred mares and even a son of Jubilation FMF, please contact Lee at Aloha Acres. I wish I could have taken home several others, but only took a small trailer to pick up one pony, but came home with two! A couple will be eligible for AMHR harship if anyone is interested.

Another thank you to Rollie and Cindy Hutchinson for allowing me to purchase Wilk. Double-O-Seven. This is the son of Double Stuf. He is sweet and shy, but has a bold trot that can cover the ground. I'm excited for this will be my MP pony for this year. Again he should be an excellent teacher for me.

Tina Ferro

Crabtree Farm


----------



## Allure Ranch (Jan 23, 2009)

_[SIZE=12pt]Congratulations....[/SIZE]_


----------



## Leeana (Jan 23, 2009)

Congratulations !!!

I bet they are just strunning, do share photos if you get a chance of your new pony


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Jan 23, 2009)

Congratulations. Looking forward to seeing pictures.


----------



## Keri (Jan 23, 2009)

Congrats!!! We need pics!!!


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Jan 23, 2009)

Congrats on the new additions, but we really must have pics!!!!!!!


----------



## willowoodstables (Jan 24, 2009)

She is definately well bred on her sire's side. BTW usually when listing pedigrees the sire is noted first. I had the pleasure of seeing Centerfold win the World's Grand Championship when he was three and again @ 15 or so. He was the first Hackney to win the Junior Champ and then the Grand against older ponies. He was a blocky type pony but with great balance and motion off both ends.

Are you sure it's Centerfold's Final Chapter? I did a search on the Hackney site and only found Centerfold's Last Chapter..

http://hackney.select.net/registry.php?reg...chapter&g=4

Definately need pics! and congrats!!


----------



## hairicane (Jan 25, 2009)

Congrats and yes pictures please


----------

